# Mouse gestures using Logitech T650 / T651



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I have a challenging quest to find a way that allows using Logitech T650 or T651 with android gestures.

What I have in mind is mounting a 7" tabled on my car dash and while I'm driving; I would be able to use the Logitech Touchpad/Trackpad to control:
- volume
- next/prev track
- pinch to zoom? on Google Maps
- custom gestures to launch different apps or do system events

the T650 and T651 are recognized as a controller.
Two fingers swipe up or down are recognized as scroll, and two fingers swipe left or right are horizontal scroll.

I have searched for a long time now for a way/app to allow me define or even recognize such gestures.
This also would be very helpful for people who have those mini android TV sticks.

I also should add, that when the Logitech device is connected, I see and use a mouse pointer.
The device act exactly as a laptop touchpad.
Thanks in advance


----------

